# Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?



## Nymphaion (24. Apr. 2013)

Schaut euch mal an was die EU jetzt wieder klammheimlich plant:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtscha...ng-aufstand-gegen-die-saatgut-lobby-1.1658001


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*

Das ist das Allerletzte. Gibt es da keine Petition?


----------



## bekamax (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*

Guten Morgen!

Doch, die gibt es. 

http://saatgutpolitik.arche-noah.at/

Liebe Grüße
Karin


----------



## Michael der 2. (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*

Morgen

Das ist ja mal wieder typisch. Immer wieder liefern unsere "Vertreter" Gründe wie  ...  sie sind.
Gegen sowas gehen sie vor. Dass man den Spritpreis in den Griff bekommt und da mal Gerechtigkeit herrscht, damit man nicht den Ölkonzernen schutzlos ausgeliefert ist, da passiert nichts.

Wie es wohl aussehen würde, wenn es eine Saatgutsteuer gäbe....

Grüße


----------



## laolamia (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*

hab mal unterschrieben obwohl dein "betreff" mich schon grinsen liess 

gruss marco


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*

Hier sind mal die direkten Links zum offenen Brief und zur Petition:

* defekter Link entfernt *
http://helfen.global2000.at/de/node/19


----------



## neuemmendorfer (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*



laolamia schrieb:


> obwohl dein "betreff" mich schon grinsen liess
> 
> gruss marco



*Grins* Da würde man eher von Samenschenken sprechen. "Tausch" passt eher nicht!


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*

Wenn jetzt noch einer mit "Samenraub" kommt, gibt es 

 Das ist ein ernstes Thema!


----------



## Elfriede (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*

Meine Kinder haben mir die Petition schon letzte Woche aus Österreich übermittelt. Ich habe sie gleich unterschrieben und an Gartenfreunde hier in Griechenland  weitergeleitet.
Ich hoffe, dass viele Unterschriften zusammenkommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen  aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*

Auch bei - defekter Link entfernt - und Avaaz kann man unterzeichen ! 

Mitmachen !!! 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*

Hallo Werner

scheint jetzt doch so beschlossen worden zu sein 

http://www.transkript.de/nachrichten/politik/2013-03/zuechter-fordern-mehr-schutz.html#content 

Hoffen wir mal, dass es in der Praxis keine negativen Auswirkungen hat, bzw. noch entschärft wird!

Gruß, Knut


----------



## karsten. (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wird Samentausch unter Gartenfreunden illegal?*

http://wasistdalos.blogger.de/topics/Geld+regiert+leider+die+Welt/


----------

